# I've been "spotted"!



## CrankySpice (Aug 16, 2007)

I know there have been threads in this theme before, but I havent seen any recently so I thought Id start another. 

Sometimes its fun, sometimes its creepy, but it is almost always interesting in some way when you become aware of someones interest in you. For fat women, though, it is often difficult to gauge if that interest is actual delighted interest or circus freak factor. Most of the time, you can tell when it is repulsionpeople have a hard time masking that, even in public.

So lets share those times when we *know* weve been spotted, in a positive Dims Weight Board kind of way. Obviously, at fat positive events, were going to experience that, so Im talking more about the day-to-day life events when we arent really expecting it. Im happy to start!

The other day, I was in the pet store, buying dog food. Now mind you, I have little dogs, so I buy a 4 lb. bag of food for them every two weeks. Hardly a strain to lift that bag. The clerk rings me up, asks if I want a bag, and I say no, thats fine. So then the clerk at the other register comes over with an enormous smile and says, Would you like me to help you with that? and again, I say, NoIm fine, thanks. And he, continuing to grin, says, Are you SURE? Id be happy to help you out to your car. Is there anything else you need? And I laugh and tell him I think I can manage, but thanks againand he says, Well, if you ever need any help with anything, you be sure to let me know, okay? Id be more than happy to help! and walks me to the exit with that huge smile still on his face.

Now, I fully realize that he may be a guy who just takes customer service to the limit, but sometimes you just know theres more going on. I mean, come onIm a beefy chick on top of being fat, I hardly look like carrying a 40 lb bag of anything would be a struggle, much less a 4 lb bag of tiny bites dog food.


----------



## Tad (Aug 16, 2007)

I almost want you to go back and slip him the URL for Dimensions! Definately sounds like an FA 

-Ed


----------



## Shosh (Aug 16, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> I know there have been threads in this theme before, but I havent seen any recently so I thought Id start another.
> 
> Sometimes its fun, sometimes its creepy, but it is almost always interesting in some way when you become aware of someones interest in you. For fat women, though, it is often difficult to gauge if that interest is actual delighted interest or circus freak factor. Most of the time, you can tell when it is repulsionpeople have a hard time masking that, even in public.
> 
> ...



Yay Peyton.  

I see closet FA'S copping sly looks on the train in the morning on the way to work. The train is the shiz for FA'S!!!! Shosh


----------



## Carrie (Aug 16, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> Now, I fully realize that he may be a guy who just takes customer service to the limit, but sometimes you just know theres more going on. I mean, come onIm a beefy chick on top of being fat, I hardly look like carrying a 40 lb bag of anything would be a struggle, much less a 4 lb bag of tiny bites dog food.


That's incredibly cute, Crank!  

I tend to have a lot of pleasant run-ins with FA's in my car, for whatever reason. Last summer I had two guys in a pick-up truck match my pace for miles until they finally got my attention, at which point they yelled to me in unison, "We love big girls - you're beautiful!!" with big grins on their faces, then sped off. That was pretty cute. Earlier this summer there was a guy driving a tractor trailer who wolf-whistled me and waved at a toll booth, and a guy in a sedan stuck next to me in traffic who waved and smiled a lot. He may have even leered a little bit, albeit tastefully. 

Once I get over the initial skepticism, I thoroughly enjoy encounters like that.


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 16, 2007)

I spend much time in Barnes and Noble - some would say TOO much time there. Every time I am there, I see two, three, four BBWs/SSBBWs, and I make sure I smile in their direction. Most times, I receive a cursory smile in return, but a few times...well.....


----------



## KuroBara (Aug 16, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> I spend much time in Barnes and Noble - some would say TOO much time there. Every time I am there, I see two, three, four BBWs/SSBBWs, and I make sure I smile in their direction. Most times, I receive a cursory smile in return, but a few times...well.....


So, can I import you to Memphis, TN? :smitten:You can smile all you want. Hell, you can even dream while watching me take down a mocha Frappaccino and a turkey wrap!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 16, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> I know there have been threads in this theme before, but I havent seen any recently so I thought Id start another.
> 
> Sometimes its fun, sometimes its creepy, but it is almost always interesting in some way when you become aware of someones interest in you. For fat women, though, it is often difficult to gauge if that interest is actual delighted interest or circus freak factor. Most of the time, you can tell when it is repulsionpeople have a hard time masking that, even in public.
> 
> ...


 
HAHA I love it! Glad you started a thread like this. I know we have at least one somewhere but oh well. Time for a new one! 

When in England, James and I went shopping at Even's plus size clothing store. While trying on clothes we spotted a guy in there with his very pear shaped gf. Lotta junk in the trunk. Very hot girl. Well according to James, while I was walking around, this guy was looking my way. Staring even. Most accurately staring at my ass. He was an FA for sure. We were on our way out walking down the stairs and the guy pointed at me. Then poked his gf and pulled her into sight, tugging on her sleeve to point me out again. James is SURE that the guy knew who I was.


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 16, 2007)

KuroBara said:


> So, can I import you to Memphis, TN? :smitten:You can smile all you want. Hell, you can even dream while watching me take down a mocha Frappaccino and a turkey wrap!



Sure, I'd like that


----------



## alienlanes (Aug 16, 2007)

Rojodi said:


> I spend much time in Barnes and Noble - some would say TOO much time there. Every time I am there, I see two, three, four BBWs/SSBBWs, and I make sure I smile in their direction. Most times, I receive a cursory smile in return, but a few times...well.....



I'm glad I don't work at your Barnes & Noble. We're not allowed to flirt with customers .


----------



## James (Aug 16, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> HAHA I love it! Glad you started a thread like this. I know we have at least one somewhere but oh well. Time for a new one!
> 
> When in England, James and I went shopping at Even's plus size clothing store. While trying on clothes we spotted a guy in there with his very pear shaped gf. Lotta junk in the trunk. Very hot girl. Well according to James, while I was walking around, this guy was looking my way. Staring even. Most accurately staring at my ass. He was an FA for sure. We were on our way out walking down the stairs and the guy pointed at me. Then poked his gf and pulled her into sight, tugging on her sleeve to point me out again. James is SURE that the guy knew who I was.



and dont forget that other dude in Nandos... I dunno if he 'knew' you but he was checking you out non-stop... His BBW gf couldn't have been to happy about that!

oh... and of course there was Velvet in Paris! That was frikkin awesome...!


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 16, 2007)

I wasn't spotted but had a sighting. I was at the beach on Tuesday, and my boyfriend came back from changing into his swimsuit and told me "There's a large (teehee) group of bbw's 30 feet away". I saw about 8 or 9 hanging about. I'm pretty sure it was a meetup type thing. Plus this beach is clothing optional, so come to your own conclusions. Was anyone here lurking or not, at Riis Park out in the Rockaways this Tuesday, the 14th?


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 16, 2007)

I feel like I'm "spotted" pretty regularly...this, of course, is partly because I stand out. How many 430lb, bright red-headed, women do you know? There are a few of us, of course , but not too many. Anyway, here is one of my stories. I've posted it before, but I'll share it here again...

I was sitting out on my patio, which faces a fairly busy street. I'm also on a very steep hill, right near the base. At the top of the hill is a turn off to the left. Sitting in my patio chair, I know I'm a spectacle. For one, I hardly fit and my stomach gets pushed up and over the arms of the chair--this is uncomfortable, so I usually manually push it down so that it pops out the sides of the arms. This has to look very unusual, but it's much more comfortable. Also, my bum squeezes between the various straps of the seat--the point is, I hang out all over in these chairs. So, I know I'm a spectacle (as I said). 

One day, a couple of guys were driving down the hill in front of my house and they spotted me and did the usual nasty animal--dog and pig--noises at me out of their windows. It was a bit disheartening and I got quite sad quite fast. As, I'm not one to be pushed around, though, I sat there defiantly making eye contact with them as they rolled by being ass-hats. When they were long gone, that's when the sadness kind of hit and I thought about going in, but decided it was too pretty of a day, so I stayed. The next car to go by had one man in it and he was staring at me too. 

He was going up the hill so he had to look from the driver's side, across the passenger's side of his vehicle at me. And he did, straining his neck ALL the way up the hill, the whole time he was making the left hand turn, and then all the way down that side street. I thought he was going to break his neck. He, however, was smiling quite nicely. So I know it wasn't pig noises he was thinking about as he checked me out.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 16, 2007)

Maybe i'm clueless but this sort of thing NEVER happens to me!! It sure would be fun though, I'm a shameless flirt


----------



## FreeThinker (Aug 17, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> When in England, James and I went shopping at Even's plus size clothing store. While trying on clothes we spotted a guy in there with his very pear shaped gf. Lotta junk in the trunk. Very hot girl. Well according to James, while I was walking around, this guy was looking my way. Staring even. Most accurately staring at my ass. He was an FA for sure. We were on our way out walking down the stairs and the guy pointed at me. Then poked his gf and pulled her into sight, tugging on her sleeve to point me out again. James is SURE that the guy knew who I was.




Definitely not meaning to rain on your parade, but I hope his girlfriend didn't feel badly about this. I'm guessing she's pretty secure, though.

Us guys iz boorish, sometimes.


----------



## djewell (Aug 17, 2007)

edx said:


> I almost want you to go back and slip him the URL for Dimensions! Definately sounds like an FA
> 
> -Ed



assuming of course that hes not already on here

<_<

>_>


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Aug 17, 2007)

FreeThinker said:


> Definitely not meaning to rain on your parade, but I hope his girlfriend didn't feel badly about this. I'm guessing she's pretty secure, though.
> 
> Us guys iz boorish, sometimes.



Well considering he was trying to get her attention, I'm going to hope that she knew who I was too and he wouldn't be a dick and telling her in the store like that. lol Lets hope for considerate FA's.


----------



## Jes (Aug 17, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> The other day, I was in the pet store, buying dog food. Now mind you, I have little dogs, so I buy a 4 lb. bag of food for them every two weeks. Hardly a strain to lift that bag. The clerk rings me up, asks if I want a bag, and I say no, thats fine. So then the clerk at the other register comes over with an enormous smile and says, Would you like me to help you with that? and again, I say, NoIm fine, thanks. And he, continuing to grin, says, Are you SURE? Id be happy to help you out to your car. Is there anything else you need? And I laugh and tell him I think I can manage, but thanks againand he says, Well, if you ever need any help with anything, you be sure to let me know, okay? Id be more than happy to help! and walks me to the exit with that huge smile still on his face.
> 
> Now, I fully realize that he may be a guy who just takes customer service to the limit, but sometimes you just know theres more going on. I mean, come onIm a beefy chick on top of being fat, I hardly look like carrying a 40 lb bag of anything would be a struggle, much less a 4 lb bag of tiny bites dog food.


Maybe he's a DA--dog admirer? hahaha. Wanted to get in and see the pooches.

JUST KIDDING. Cute story. I think I'd be so flattered to have someone that interested. Hasn't happened to me, but I'm looking forward to the day.


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> Maybe he's a DA--dog admirer? hahaha. Wanted to get in and see the pooches.
> 
> JUST KIDDING. Cute story. I think I'd be so flattered to have someone that interested. Hasn't happened to me, but I'm looking forward to the day.



hahahahaha....hey, that totally could be the case, lord knows my puppers are damn cute!!


----------



## Red (Aug 17, 2007)

OPEN YOUR PEEPERS!


I think these things happen all the time, it just depends on how 'open' I feel that day to that kind of attention.

Some days I feel rubbish and hate it, turning everything around into a negative, other days I am all for it and love the attention.


Now, I am not saying that this happens to me a lot, like I am some kind of stud muffinette* of anything, all I'm saying is, if I feel good, attention (in a non-pervy polite way) is normally welcomed, if I feel bad, down, busy or distracted I tend not to notice it at all.










To anyone who might be thinking I might be rating myself too highly, I am sat here in my pyjamas, a big towel on my head with toothpaste dotted all over my face, drying out my spots. Hot.


----------



## Jes (Aug 17, 2007)

For me, I don't think it's my size, when people look. I look different than most of the people in my neighborhood and there are features about me that are, therefore, rare. I think we all look at things that are uncommon. A different kind of sighting, I guess?


----------



## thickbob (Aug 17, 2007)

Rebecca, I wasn't the guy straining his neck to see you but would have been had I been there. Considering the way you describe your body, I'd have made a few trips around the block, or up and down the hill, whatever the environment dictates, and may have stopped to ask you directions to some place as an excuse just to get a closer look.


----------



## wistful (Aug 17, 2007)

Like most women on here I've had guys flirt with me or try to pick me up but I don't necessarily equate it with them being a fat admirer.In NYC where I originally hail from the men can be fairly bold about trying to get to know you better and I've had a couple mention my size in such a way that I just knew they were f.a.s.Otherwise when a guy tries to talk/flirt with me I just assume that he might not be an f.a. but rather someone who is open minded enough to consider a variety of women attractive. does anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 17, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> For fat women, though, it is often difficult to gauge if that interest is actual delighted interest or circus freak factor. .



Gonna share a couple of stories from an FA point of view...

I was standing in the canteen at work one day when I turned around and behined me was a gorgous BBW, she was dressed really beautifully in a funky hippy kinda style, so pretty with really wide hips, I must of just gawped at her and then I blurted out 'my god your gorgous' needless to say we both went bright pink, and I had to run away. I see her in the canteen sometimes now and we always wave and smile at each other, we both seem to realise that the other is in a relationship so nothing is happening, but she's in no doubt I adore her and she always smiles at me and says hello. Its great its like we both know the score she's a hottie.

There's another girl, again I only see her in the canteen, she's a SSBBW and one of the prettiest girls I've seen, again she dresses impecably and always looks so pretty. I can't keep my eyes off of her, I know its wrong to stare but she really is so beautiful. At first when she began to notice me checking her out she looked kinda pissed off which gutted me, but I think that the three of four times I've seen her in the last six months, she's begging to get that I find her attractive.

God Cranky I hope you don't think I sound creepy, but guys and girls check each other out all the time, it just seems that sometimes the bigger girls don't seem to believe you like them, or maybee they don't know about FA's. Its so hard another thing I'd never thought of until I came here, is that some BBW's don't like FA's because they think FA's objectify them, some of these things make me scared to 'notice' BBW's but then I can't help how I'm hardwired can I?

Steps down from his soapbox takes a bow


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 18, 2007)

I thought of a normal story (for once  )

Last summer, I audited a course at a college. I was late for class and was in a hurry. I was a sweaty mess, huffing and puffing up a steep ramp. There was a young guy ahead of me who kept staring back in my direction. I'm so used to glances and stares, I brushed it off and rolled my eyes. He then slowed down so I would walk ahead of him. Finally he said "Excuse me" and I walked over, we spoke, he complimented me, and asked me out. 

What made me think he was an FA? I noticed he glanced at my tummy a few times during our brief conversation. So he lacked a bit of tact. Most 20 year olds do! It wasn't like he leered or anything. From what I gauged he seemed quite normal.

Anyway, I was flattered, but I have a boyfriend, told him so, and we parted ways. It made me happy at such a young age, he was open with his preference and approached a strange woman in a public space.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 19, 2007)

I was just at the grocery store. There was a kid at the cash register and a kid bagging (both male, both about 16/17). I was about 2-3 people back in line and I could hear the kid bagging complaining. I have a long history in customer service and even though I know it's one of the realms of hell, I also think it's just terribly annoying when someone in a customer service position complains in front of customers.

He was saying that he'd been there bagging, covering for someone, for 15 minutes longer than he was supposed to already. He was going on and on about it, really. What's worse is that is all he said to anyone--no greetings to the customers, no "paper or plastic," nothing but the complaints. When I finally got up to the register, he didn't even look up. He just bagged all of my groceries in plastic without asking. 

I happened to catch a glimpse of one of the bags--two boxes of cereal and ALL of my canned goods in the same bag. So, I asked him "think you could double bag that one, being that it's got all of my canned goods in it?" He grumbled "the cereal boxes provide stability." I said, very very cheerfully because I'm in a rather incredible mood today, "Yes, but their corners are also poky and put holes in the bag."

He double bagged it and, at this point, looked up to hand me the bag. His face COMPLETELY changed. He smiled and said, "Can I help you carry these to your car?" (Mind you, I had 3 bags and one of them only had a loaf of bread in it.) His face was just so adorable, but I said, "No, but thank you very much." And he grinned again. So cute.


----------



## thickbob (Aug 19, 2007)

Now, see there Rebecca, how a guy's deportment changes when he spots a beautiful woman ?!?!

I've never been a bagger but I've had other situations in my life when I was having a totally crappy day until some gorgeous fat chick came into my field of view and then all of a sudden I get this overwhelming, instant positive attitude toward life in general and her in particular. And if she happens to be super fat and shows a nice personality, I'll go into brain lock, not to mention any other "changes."


----------



## kr7 (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a cute story to relate. Last semester at school I was taking a math class, which was scheduled in an unusually arranged room. Instead of sitting in desks placed in rows, we were sitting around this massive U shaped table. The result was that the people on one side of the table were facing the people on the other side, instead of the blackboard.

Directly in front of me, for the entire semester, sat this incredibly cute, quiet guy. The entire semester, every single time I happened to look in his direction, he would be looking at me. I confess, that I found this incredibly disturbing at first, but about a month toward the end of the semester, a wonderful thing happened......I found Dimensions. So, it finally dawned on me that I was in the presence of an FA.

Chris


----------



## Jes (Aug 20, 2007)

kr7 said:


> but about a month toward the end of the semester, a wonderful thing happened......I found Dimensions. Chris



I seriously thought this was going to read: about a month toward the end of the semester...I found his pants.

I want to live vicariously through all of you, and so I want you to take the bull/s by the horns!


----------



## CrankySpice (Aug 20, 2007)

Lucky Jackson said:


> Gonna share a couple of stories from an FA point of view...
> 
> I was standing in the canteen at work one day when I turned around and behined me was a gorgous BBW, she was dressed really beautifully in a funky hippy kinda style, so pretty with really wide hips, I must of just gawped at her and then I blurted out 'my god your gorgous' needless to say we both went bright pink, and I had to run away. I see her in the canteen sometimes now and we always wave and smile at each other, we both seem to realise that the other is in a relationship so nothing is happening, but she's in no doubt I adore her and she always smiles at me and says hello. Its great its like we both know the score she's a hottie.
> 
> ...



oh heavens, no I don't think just looking is creepy, lord knows I eyeball more than my fair share of men I find attractive! It crosses over to creepy when a guy says "Hi." in that weird, wide-eyed "I like the tin man" kinda way (Christmas Story fans, you should know what I'm talking about).


----------



## Carrie (Aug 20, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> in that weird, wide-eyed "I like the tin man" kinda way (Christmas Story fans, you should know what I'm talking about).


Aaaahahaha, I love that weird kid.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 20, 2007)

Jes said:


> I seriously thought this was going to read: about a month toward the end of the semester...I found his pants.
> 
> I want to live vicariously through all of you, and so I want you to take the bull/s by the horns!



My husband probably wouldn't like that.  

Chris


----------



## Sandie S-R (Aug 21, 2007)

Back when I was doing a lot of television, it happened more often. I'd get recognized at the grocery store, restaurants, and very frequently at airports. Guy would always get a huge chuckle out of it, when he catch someone poining and smiling, especially when they would stop and ask for an autograph. Several times we would find someone following me around a store discretely, looking like they were working up the nerve to approach me. Usually I would then smile at them and say hi. You can pretty much tell when they are an admirer. It's kinda obvious.


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't want any bull and they can keep their horns to themselves.



Jes said:


> I want to live vicariously through all of you, and so I want you to take the bull/s by the horns!


----------



## Lucky Jackson (Aug 21, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> oh heavens, no I don't think just looking is creepy, lord knows I eyeball more than my fair share of men I find attractive! It crosses over to creepy when a guy says "Hi." in that weird, wide-eyed "I like the tin man" kinda way (Christmas Story fans, you should know what I'm talking about).



he he he, I usually blurt out something like 'Ithinkyourreallypretty' and then run away like a shy boy bumping into things and dropping stuff he he he, the word you looking for to describe me.... putz


----------



## Nate Bouchard (Aug 21, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> I was just at the grocery store. There was a kid at the cash register and a kid bagging (both male, both about 16/17). I was about 2-3 people back in line and I could hear the kid bagging complaining. I have a long history in customer service and even though I know it's one of the realms of hell, I also think it's just terribly annoying when someone in a customer service position complains in front of customers.
> 
> He was saying that he'd been there bagging, covering for someone, for 15 minutes longer than he was supposed to already. He was going on and on about it, really. What's worse is that is all he said to anyone--no greetings to the customers, no "paper or plastic," nothing but the complaints. When I finally got up to the register, he didn't even look up. He just bagged all of my groceries in plastic without asking.
> 
> ...


back in college, I used to bag groceries too... but whenever I saw a hot chick, I never went out of my way to help... but then again I was a hateful prick back then... so there ya go...


----------



## Jes (Aug 21, 2007)

funny that women can be hateful pricks, too.


----------



## Big D Guy (Aug 24, 2007)

CrankySpice said:


> It crosses over to creepy when a guy says "Hi." in that weird, wide-eyed "I like the tin man" kinda way (Christmas Story fans, you should know what I'm talking about).



There goes my pickup line! I always wondered why the ladies looked back at me like I was speaking in tongues. Glad to know it's not my B.O. <sniff - sniff> Aw crap, a double whamie!


----------



## Ample Pie (Aug 24, 2007)

Nate Bouchard said:


> back in college, I used to bag groceries too... but whenever I saw a hot chick, I never went out of my way to help... but then again I was a hateful prick back then... so there ya go...



Glad you weren't my bagboy then.


----------



## Skinny dip (Aug 26, 2007)

Susannah said:


> >Snip<
> The train is the shiz for FA'S!!!! Shosh



Sure is, that is where I met my wife!


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 27, 2007)

here's one i think is cute...

I was in college for a 10 year period lol..on and off of course, but i grew a lot in those 10 years. Towards the end, I had a class in one of the buildings that had horribly small desks. I mean, even a chunky person would've had a hard time with them, as an ssbbw they were a nightmare. I had two classes in that building, but one of my professors i knew well, along with the students, and the professor just let me sit in his desk. The other class i wasn't so fortunate. At that point i wasn't aware that i could request comfortable seating. 

I started noticing that everytime i went to sit down, this one particular fella just could not take his eyes off of me. He was obviously an FA. I would have to lift my belly up and set it on top of the desk and then cram my hips and ass into the seat, all in one motion...god it was hard. In the beginning i literally tried to cram my belly into the desk WITH me lol...which was impossible. I HAAAAAAAATED those desks...i barely had any writing room on it to take notes because my belly took up a lot of the top part and i'd have to reach over it to write. It was just horrible lol...but i'm pretty sure that one fella was an FA because he would just watch in amazement everytime i tried to get in that desk lol. We never spoke or anything, but i could tell he got a thrill out of it lol


----------



## vermillion (Aug 29, 2007)

It happens to me quite often aswell....
Nothing ever comes of it since I have never had a boyfriend (probably because I am slightly bitchy..) But I always have male friends/aqquaintences/people I don't know... telling me that I'm "sexy" or checking me out....or "there is just something about you"....I most often want to reply.. "yeah it's my big boobs buddy"


----------



## liz (di-va) (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's my contribution from today:

I was walkin to the cafe when I saw a guy on the street walking toward me and waving at me kind of like he was about to ask directions. Older, vaguely European, just got out of a Jag. 

He opened his mouth to talk but said nothing while he waved his hands around for a while, smiling more and more. Finally he said (with just a lil accent), "Nice..."

[more pause, more gesticulation]

"....COLOR!" As he pointed up and down at my wine & pink sundress and the coral sweater I was wearing. I don't think that's what he meant to say, but he started beaming when I smiled and said thank you.


----------



## krystalltuerme (Oct 4, 2007)

largenlovely said:


> here's one i think is cute...
> 
> I was in college for a 10 year period lol..on and off of course, but i grew a lot in those 10 years. Towards the end, I had a class in one of the buildings that had horribly small desks. I mean, even a chunky person would've had a hard time with them, as an ssbbw they were a nightmare. I had two classes in that building, but one of my professors i knew well, along with the students, and the professor just let me sit in his desk. The other class i wasn't so fortunate. At that point i wasn't aware that i could request comfortable seating.
> 
> I started noticing that everytime i went to sit down, this one particular fella just could not take his eyes off of me. He was obviously an FA. I would have to lift my belly up and set it on top of the desk and then cram my hips and ass into the seat, all in one motion...god it was hard. In the beginning i literally tried to cram my belly into the desk WITH me lol...which was impossible. I HAAAAAAAATED those desks...i barely had any writing room on it to take notes because my belly took up a lot of the top part and i'd have to reach over it to write. It was just horrible lol...but i'm pretty sure that one fella was an FA because he would just watch in amazement everytime i tried to get in that desk lol. We never spoke or anything, but i could tell he got a thrill out of it lol



I know that's how I would've reacted, had you been there. And I would've tried to sit closer and closer each day, just to get a better look. And that would've been the best damn class I had all year. I wish there were more bbws where I go to school. There's only one or two that I've really noticed. NOT COOL!

Anyway, I always try to smile at bbws or really any beautiful girl I see. Also, my babe always catches girls checking me out and I never notice it. At the same time, she denies that anybody ever checks her out, while I know for a fact this is not true. Funny, huh?


----------

